# "Mean" D & Mikey Burr BIRTHDAY herf 8/30



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey Burr and I both have our 26th birthday at the end of August and decided to have a birthday herf (and no, that does not mean we expect a gift). We just want to have a get together with our BABOTL and have a great time celebrating us passing a quarter century in age.

It will be held at Casa Mean D and start at 5. Once we see how many are attending we will provide more details.

As always, *KEEP THE LIST GOING*.

*"Mean" D & Mikey's B-day herf:*
Darrell


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have to bring presents???

I want to help celebrate!!! :tu

:r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Well Happy Birthday to both of you, and I hope you have a great HERF. But you passed 1/4 century LAST year, D. :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Well Happy Birthday to both of you, and I hope you have a great HERF. But you passed 1/4 century LAST year, D. :r


No, I lived to be 1/4 a century, I'll have made it past at 26.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Darrell said:


> No, I lived to be 1/4 a century, I'll have made it past at 26.


Jeeeesus - once a Stiff Sgt, always a Stiff Sgt  nitpicker


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Unless I'm houseboating in Shasta for Labor Day weekend; then I think I'm down.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't make it. 

Long story short I'll be floating 2 French tourists down the American River.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump, who wants to party with some birthday BABOTL?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Whose going to herf with us?


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in for this one!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*The list:*
Mike
Mean D
Bob

Who else?


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

im gonna bring my whip to the herf

​


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

The list:
Mike
Mean D
Bob
MOBD:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Niiiice, OB in the house!


----------



## Blind_Io (Jul 27, 2008)

Right now I will plan on attending, but I may be going back to Salt Lake this month, I'll let you know when I have dates for that.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

The list:
Mike
Mean D
Bob
MOBD
Pete (this time I'll show up older)

:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

petewho said:


> Pete (this time I'll show up older)


and without IPA. :tg :r :bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm definitely a maybe for this one. :fu

Nah, 90% I'll be there. Just gotta check dog coverage cause my roommate is out of town then.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> and without IPA. :tg :r :bn


:r

I was a brother of the hops long before becoming a brother of the leaf. Next time I'll bring something that doesn't kill the flavor of cigars. :hn

-Pete


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm gonna try and make this, but wont know for sure until it gets closer.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I'm gonna try and make this, but wont know for sure until it gets closer.


Woohoo! NOW we got a herf going!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I'm gonna try and make this, but wont know for sure until it gets closer.


Jeff, clean out your PM box.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Jeff, clean out your PM box.


already done :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I'm gonna try and make this, but wont know for sure until it gets closer.


You're who?

I kid, miss ya man. Hope to see you. :tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt :tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## ChINaMaN (Dec 24, 2007)

I got good/bad news for you D and Mikey. Knickerbockers is doing a huge event on the 30th. Tatuaje, La Flor Dominicana, Illusion, J.Feugo, and Gran Habana. Usual sale deals apply.

Anyway, I'd hella sign up but yea. I gotta work that shift.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmm, might swing by that on the way. I'd like to try some of the J. Fuegos.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

OK, I'm 99.9% IN now. I have to be around for work so no houseboat get-a-way for me. Lets rock this!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> OK, I'm 99.9% IN now. I have to be around for work so no houseboat get-a-way for me. Lets rock this!!!


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

ChINaMaN said:


> I got good/bad news for you D and Mikey. Knickerbockers is doing a huge event on the 30th. Tatuaje, La Flor Dominicana, Illusion, J.Feugo, and Gran Habana. Usual sale deals apply.
> 
> Anyway, I'd hella sign up but yea. I gotta work that shift.


DAMN YOU KNICKERBOCKERS!!!


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

mikey burr said:


> im gonna bring my whip to the herf
> 
> ​


I'm bringing mine too! Straight balla' style!


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

petewho said:


> I'm bringing mine too! Straight balla' style!


how bout this whip?!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Ooh... reminds me of Cadacism.

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Do we have to have a Donk to make it to this herf?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Saturday bumpage!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt :tu


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump! :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Updated list of attendees, please.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

1. Ratters, maybe. :fu


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

1. Ratters, maybe. :fu
2. IPA Pete


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

1. Ratters, maybe. :fu
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

1. Ratters, maybe. :fu
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. Jeff, Still a maybe. Wont be able to confirm till middle of next week


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

As usual I will collect any smokes for the Troops that you want to bring. I still have the package from the last herf so if I get more I will send off a package to Fred in the name of the BABOTL. Dont forget they need other stuff as well, so if your heart and budget allow, bring it on. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Ratters, maybe. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

1. Ratters, maybe. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

1. Ratters, maybe. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ
6. Mikey
7. Mean D


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

He may be a "maybe"; but we can't leave him off the list:

1. Ratters, maybe. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ
6. Mikey
7. Mean D
8. Jeff - Maybe*

Make it happen! (If you can... talking to the King of Flake. Ask Steve. )


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> He may be a "maybe"; but we can't leave him off the list:


Thats alright I got the hint.

Figured I was no longer invited.:tg

:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> Thats alright I got the hint.
> 
> Figured I was no longer invited.:tg


Hi, welcome to CS. We are the BABOTL, we have herfs ever so often, you should check one out sometime.....

:r:r:r:r:r:r:bn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

If you miss this herf, you are going to miss out on a special PPP!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Current list, is anyone else coming? 

*Birthday herf list:*
1. Ratters, maybe. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ
6. Mikey
7. Mean D
8. Jeff - Maybe*


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, this guy----> :fu





:chk


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh no, the angry elf. I don't know what is worse; elf or Cremosa?!?!

We'll let Steve find out.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*INFORMATION*
​Alright guys, so the herf is going to start at 5 as usual. Please bring something to share to drink and any snacks you want. Mikey and I are going to provide sides and the main course (most likely smoked brisket).

Also bring your own chair. :r

If you need my address, PM me.

All RSVP's must be received by Wed after that we are closed as far as RSVP's.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Also bring your own chair. :r


I'll bring an extra chair.

I'll be a little late as I'm going to a wedding at 1:00. I might also show up in a tuxedo, possibly drunk.

:chk


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

i dunno im that bored at work...


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

There are too many rules with this herf.:gn















ps I'm actually in for this one.

Anyone want me to bring some plants?


----------



## Blind_Io (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm in. D, could you PM me your address?

*Birthday herf list:*
1. Ratters, maybe. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ
6. Mikey
7. Mean D
8. Jeff - Maybe*
9. Blind_Io


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll be there.

*Birthday herf list:*
1. Ratters, maybe. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ
6. Mikey
7. Mean D
8. Jeff - Maybe*
9. Blind_Io
10. duhman


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

*Birthday herf list:*
1. Ratters, for sure. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ
6. Mikey
7. Mean D
8. Jeff - Maybe*
9. Blind_Io
10. duhman[/quote]
11. I'm gonna put Tam on the list. He's comin.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

*Birthday herf list:*
1. Ratters, for sure. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ
6. Mikey
7. Mean D
8. Jeff - Maybe*
9. Blind_Io
10. duhman[/quote]
11. I'm gonna put Tam on the list. He's comin.
12. Eric


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

*Birthday herf list:*
1. Ratters, for sure. 
2. IPA Pete
3. Bob-Woohoo, fresh meat!
4. MOBD
5. DRQ
6. Mikey
7. Mean D
8. Jeff 
9. Blind_Io
10. duhman[/quote]
11. I'm gonna put Tam on the list. He's comin.
12. Eric


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Alright gents, that's all she wrote. No more RSVP's will be accepted. 

D


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Alright gents, that's all she wrote. No more RSVP's will be accepted.
> 
> D


Ahhhhhhh MAN

I really wanted to come


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Ahhhhhhh MAN
> 
> I really wanted to come


:tg


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Darrell said:


> :tg


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

They don't call him "Mean-D" fer nothin' 'ya know. :gn


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

mikey burr said:


> i dunno im that bored at work...


See what you can do with the women's volleyball team, please.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Guys! Hope you have a great Herf. :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

You have to love women's beach volleyball.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

duhman said:


> You have to love women's beach volleyball.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

So does anyone want me to bring some small tobacco plants for your garden? I've got more than I can put into the earth at casa de la 'Link. They are currently in small clay pots and ready for larger pots or good soil in the ground.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

weak_link said:


> So does anyone want me to bring some small tobacco plants for your garden? I've got more than I can put into the earth at casa de la 'Link. They are currently in small clay pots and ready for larger pots or good soil in the ground.


Danielle loves to garden, we will take one Eric. Thanks brother! :tu:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I am sorry I can't make this one, I hope you all have a great time. It looks like there will be a good turn out.

:blHappy Birthday Mean D, and Mikey Burr.:bl


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

weak_link said:


> So does anyone want me to bring some small tobacco plants for your garden? I've got more than I can put into the earth at casa de la 'Link. They are currently in small clay pots and ready for larger pots or good soil in the ground.


I will be riding. If they are small enough I will take one.


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

weak_link said:


> So does anyone want me to bring some small tobacco plants for your garden? I've got more than I can put into the earth at casa de la 'Link. They are currently in small clay pots and ready for larger pots or good soil in the ground.


ohhh i'd like one!!!...oh yeah one more day gents...:bl


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Can someone bring a camera? Dani lost ours. :bn


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll bring one.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I'm not gonna make it to the Herf today!!!

Yesterday I came home from work feeling like :BS and tried to get a good nights rest but it didn't help!

I am so sorry that I will miss this one!!!*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *I'm not gonna make it to the Herf today!!!
> 
> Yesterday I came home from work feeling like :BS and tried to get a good nights rest but it didn't help!
> 
> I am so sorry that I will miss this one!!!*


Get well soon, we will have plenty of time in the future to herf. :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *I'm not gonna make it to the Herf today!!!*
> 
> *Yesterday I came home from work feeling like :BS and tried to get a good nights rest but it didn't help!*
> 
> *I am so sorry that I will miss this one!!!*


You suck! :bn

Of course I'd be saying the same thing if you came and got us all sick. :chk

Feel better my friend.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Great time guys. I'll post up pics tomorrow. Thanks again Darrell for hosting. :tu


----------



## Blind_Io (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you all for a great time, especially *D* for hosting!

I hope this time I didn't leave any of my crap at your place.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

That Cremosa made my tongue feel funny. Good thing I have that Free Cuba for later. Yum!

Thanks to Darrell and Danielle for hosting the Herf. I'll post more later. Tired.

Hope you all got home safely!

Tam


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Great getting to put some faces to the screen names. Lots of great company and of course great smokes.

Here are a few pics of the evening.

Thanks to Darrell for hosting and the great steaks. Turns out he's not so mean afterall but don't tell anyone.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

How come I look hung-over in all those pics. Oh wait... its because I am. :tu

As always; great time Darrell. Thank you for hosting another great Herf.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Eric,

Thanks for the Photos!!!:tu

Some new faces!!! 

Same old fun!!!:chk

Sorry I had to miss this one!!!

MOBD


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry I missed it. took the 7month old girl to playgroup on thursday. Friday she got sick and lethargic. By saturday she was throwing up every few hours. I had to work till 11pm anyway but then had to go straight home to help the wife. Will try to come by tuesday and bring you something.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Darrell and Dani.:tu Another fantastically hosted herf.:bl


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Darrell and Danielle for hosting another great herf! The Tri-tip and Boston Cream Pie were delicious. As was the Edmundo Dantes 109(Sorry you missed that on MOBD) Nice meeting Pete and Dave, always great to have new brothers on board. Next time I will bring more Ronsons!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Edmundo Dantes 109(Sorry you missed that on MOBD)


*What???

I've always wanted to try one of those!!! Dang!!!*


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *What???
> 
> I've always wanted to try one of those!!! Dang!!!*


:tg:tg:tg Sorry D I couldnt resist! Hope you are feeling better. The Dantes was one of the smoothest CC's I have ever smoked. Like buttah.:tu It was a monster of a smoke, it just kept going round and round.:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The Dantes was by far one of the finest sticks ever. :dr


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, sorry a little late but here are some pics. Thanks again Darrell for a great time. :ss


























The joy of the Cremosa:


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Some more:


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*More great Herf Photos!!!*

*Thanks Steve!!!:tu*


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

It looks like you guys had a great time. I am sure it was more enjoyable then the way I spent my saturday, covered in saw dust. I almost didn't recognize Eric with the short hair. I am glad everything turned out great and you guys had a great time. I hope to make the next one.:tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Is that bloom on that aged Cremosa? Good times.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Damn good time! That tri tip was top notch, and Darrell is a helluva good host. Thanks Danny for teaching me the secret - just grab a handful of food when the Angry Elf PPP comes around and say, "no can do, I'm still eating". Bullet dodged... Thanks Bobarian and Ratters for the sticks (sorry if I'm forgetting anyone - I think Danny gave me one too) and we'll see you at the next Herf! I'll bring my chairs again :r

-Pete (the guy with his sunglasses on his forehead in the photos - not up on his hair like everyone else)


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad you liked the sticks Pete. Just remember, there's no shame in liking Gurkhas. :ss:chk


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like another great herf... sorry i missed out. I was in my bro-in-law's wedding that day and they had open bar (so it wasn't a total loss ). Happy Birthday Mikey & D!


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

mikey burr said:


>


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Whoa...that's almost scary. :r


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn, my secret's out. Evreyone who's seen this has to dissapear. :hn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

duhman said:


> Damn, my secret's out. Evreyone who's seen this has to dissapear. :hn


Well since you are a rich actor-type how about handing out boxes of Siglo VI's at the next herf?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Well since you are a rich actor-type how about handing out boxes of Siglo VI's at the next herf?


How about 1492's, Daddy WarBucks.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, but they'll all be unbanded. Sorry.


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

duhman said:


> Damn, my secret's out. Evreyone who's seen this has to dissapear. :hn


sorry bro i had to do it:bn


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Ok, sorry a little late but here are some pics. Thanks again Darrell for a great time. :ss


Could you give some names please!!?? I know Bobarian is far right.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Eric(weak_link) on the left and Mikey_Burr in the middle.:tu


----------

